# FSH/LH ratio - anybody understand this??



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi all 

A quick question to see if anybody can help...

I recently had my FSH levels repeated and they were lower than last time which I thought was great 
( 7.2) but this positive news was quickly dashed by some US references I found about FSH/LH ratios also being a sign of ovarian reserve and that > 3 is not good ( mine is 4 )  

No one at my clinic has said anything about FSH/LH ratios...

Does anybody else know anything about this  ?? 

Bye for now


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Goldilocks

I'm sorry that I can't answer your question but I was wondering if it was your FSH levels or age that was the reason for IVF being recommended?

I have a very high FSH (29.4) and what I have been told a 'normal' LH level (8.4) ... would this make a 3.5 ratio?  I suppose this is another kick in the shins for me?

From what I've been reading your level of 7.2 sound ideal ... I hope it is 

Dcon_blue
xx


----------

